# B7510 HST won't start



## rbcsaver (Aug 11, 2008)

For sometime, my 5 yr old B7510 HST would continue to move slowly forward when pressure was taken off of the pedal, and often would have to tap the reverse pedal to stop it. Sometimes, the tractor would not start until the pedal was re-centered. This happened yesterday and again I tried to exam the pedal linkage cluster under the deck. 

For the first time, I noticed the Zerk fitting on the HST pedal housing and greased it. I also sprayed some Blaster lubricant on the other linkage parts. No the tractor sits in the same spot because it wont start. Turn the key and "click" is the only sound. PTO is off. 

The forward HST pedal now seems to sink to the deck and the reverse pedal is higher. In addition the inherent pedal friction seems to be absent. I checked the fuses and they all appear OK. I have not yet jumpered the seat shutoff switches, but will try that after I leave this note.

I ordered a shop manual, but that won't get here for 2 weeks. It's very difficult to see and understand how that linkage works. I called a local dealer, but he was of little help and no ideas.

Battery, fuses are all fine. There must be a cut off switch for non-centered HST Pedal, because it won't start if not centered, but I don't know where it is.
I tried jumpering the under seat switches but to no avail. I don't see a "V notched plate." When it stops raining, I'll post a picture of the cluster.

Any suggestions?
Regards,
Steve


----------

